# Introducing our first LaMancha buck-Mint*Leaf FF ????



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm excited to introduce our first LaMancha herdsire!







Can't wait to get him home









Mint*Leaf FF Flirt'N With Fire
DOB: 2/13/13
Sire: : Altrece Firefly Forrest

Dam: Mint*Leaf Heiress 
2nd Place/2nd Udder Milking Yearling 2010 ADGA National Show

Heiress (dam)
















Sire's triplet sister


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like a very nice buck.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm hoping to call him Mint*Leaf FF Light My Fire


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see him!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pics hopefully coming soon


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! What great genetics there! :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , wow , wow , look at those udders !!!
Congrats , cant wait to see the young man's picture 
A buckling from he and Bama would be a really nice addition to my 
herd 
'Hmmmmmm , lolol
Awesome , Im so happy for you Riley


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks girls 
Laura, yes, that should be a very nice possible herdsire  If Bama's udder is correct, It'll likely be a breeding we keep a buckling out of for ourselves 

Here's my boy :stars:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a cutie pie! I'm getting lamancha fever!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

soo cute i love the lamanchas!! congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  I'm excited to have finally found a LaMancha buckling


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you getting him from shena? I think me and my daughter took a pic of him sat when we were there..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Christy, no, he's coming from Julie matthys at Mint*Leaf LaManchas.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like his name is going to be Mint*Leaf FF Flirt'N With Fire instead


----------

